# Missing CinemaPlus



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

I had a tech out today to upgrade my system for the MRV. My HR10-250 was upgraded and I now have the SL3S Dish. My HR21 was originally connected directly to my wireless router through ethernet. Now with the MRV, it's going through the DECA, and the DECA Broadband Adapter is connected through my router. My HR21 is recognizing the network:

IP: 192.168.15.2
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.15.1
DNS: 192.168.15.1
Network: Connected
Internet: Connected

Though when I try to connect to any of the VOD channels (like 1501), I get the message, "1501 (HBO) is currently not available." Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Ryan


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

It's normal for Cinema Plus to take up to 24 hours. I think had the same wait when I switched from ETHERNET to DECA.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

I think the info for those channels is downloaded with the guide data, so it can take up to 24 hours for it to repopulate.

Edit: armchair, you type faster than I do.


----------



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks for replying armchair and DogLover, my VOD channels are back just like you two said.

Ryan


----------

